# Free Photoshop Downloads?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I've been taking photographs for a while now and to some extent I have struggled with equipment...in the past I have had decent 35mm film cameras with interchangeable lenses etc so macro shots have been viable.

Anyway enter digital cameras...how cool are they? all the benefits of film but few if any of the drawbacks...I haven't invested in a digital camera with interchangeable lenses etc however I have had a succession of cameras such as cybershots, cannon A550 etc(nice little camera but it eats batteries).

Anway also had a couple of mobiles with decentish cameras on them...my last was a Sony Ericcson with a 8.1Mpx cybershot built in but now I have a Nokia N8 with 12.1 Mpx all singing all dancing camera built in, it has a Carl Zeiss Tessar 2.8/28 lens if that means anything.

Now I am just getting used to this camera/phone and have been fairly impressed by the camera, here are a couple of close ups;



















Obviously there is still room for improvement so are there any photoshop type downloads available for free...currently I use the Microsoft picture manager thgat is already on the computer but it is limited and has no sharpening feature.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I use CorelDraw and Corel Paint Shop Pro for work, but if you don't want to pay for it I've heard GIMP and Picasa are both pretty good.

There are plenty of reviews online, for example here is one of many "top 10 free photo editing software" reviews:

Top 10

Hope that helps mate.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers for that I've downloaded Picasa and I am currently messing around with it, looks like it may be useful...many thanks for tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate


----------

